# Look what was on my car today



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

it wasn't the kid, someone saw the guy that did it but they didn't catch him.

I have to move to a farm somewhere

[attachment=23470:attachment]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am SO sorry Fay! I hope they catch this mean guy!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

OMG, I don't know why these people are bothering you like this.. I just wish it would stop.

I'm so sorry


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats nuts. I hope your insurance will cover that.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Unbelievable. I am very sorry for you! Glad you weren't in it when the person did it.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

oh my god... I cant believe it and I really hope they catch whoever did that!!!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

How horrible for you.
I cannot tell you how bad I feel for you.
Please be careful and Sparky too.








Maybe you shld look into some sort of visual monitoring for safety!
I hope you called the police to report all the facts.
This must stop.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That's unreal! At least they know who did it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh my stars - that is awful! please be careful.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

That is so terrible







I hope the cops catch the jerk!!!
Please becare Fay


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow. I was not expecting to see that....my thoughts were a bug or even a letter from someone. I'm so sorry. Could it have been someone the kid knew?? Do you know of anyone holding a grudge against you? And like Starry said, I hope you reported this to the police.

Be careful woman!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Fay, I'm so sorry. This is just terrible!!! I hope they catch that SOB!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> it wasn't the kid, someone saw the guy that did it but they didn't catch him.
> 
> I have to move to a farm somewhere
> 
> [attachment=23470:attachment][/B]


Fay - this is terrible - and what is that object - what on earth is going on ?
Could it be someone that little punk knew.

Please keep extra safe and cautious.

That is a ridiculously large object to throw at a car - I was expecting a kind note of something from the little punk - like someone else said - nothing like this - my mouth almost dropped.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Holy crap.. Why would someone do this, oh my God I would be so pissed.
First the kid now this







I am so sorry Fay I hope they catch this jerk








Andrea


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Whoa--what the heck is that thing? It looks like a giant hamburger patty. Not to make light of this-your poor nerves must be completely shot. Fay, I would be worried that this is somehow related to that kid--is there any chance? Seems like too much of a coincidence! Who saw it happen? And why would someone be doing something like that if there was a witness? Oh I have tons of questions! You poor thing. Please stay safe!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Fay poor you! The kid, the migraines and now this!!! I think a bunch of us should dress our babies in security shirts to come and protect you! 

[attachment=23485:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It looks like a large paver stone that you put in your yard to make a walking path. Is that what it is?

I too would be suspicious that it was somehow related back to the kid...but then again, could be just a coincidental random act. 

You must be so stressed. I am sorry. You will stay in my thoughts and prayers. 
I hope they catch the guy and that your insurance pays for the damage.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a huge garden stepping stone. You use it to make a path way through your garden or landscaping.

Fay that wasn't something very lite to pick up so I would have the police question the people who saw this person. They had to get a very good description of him. I'm sorry this happen to you. I don't know anything about your neighborhood or situation, but hopefully you aren't the only person being targeted.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Fay I am so sorry, I would certainly report it to the police and also have any witnesses questioned, all this has to stop, it's so unfair. I am just glad you or Sparkey were not hurt


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE







I hope and







they find the guy. How mean.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fay, I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> It looks like a large paver stone that you put in your yard to make a walking path. Is that what it is?
> 
> I too would be suspicious that it was somehow related back to the kid...but then again, could be just a coincidental random act.
> 
> ...


Yup, me, too - I think it's definitely related to the kid. This was no random act, imo.

Fay, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Must be so scary. I'm scared for you. Please call the police and talk to the detective you are already talking to. Anything like this must be reported.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

yikes!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I agree. You need a nice quite house in the country away from all that meanness*




> it wasn't the kid, someone saw the guy that did it but they didn't catch him.
> 
> I have to move to a farm somewhere
> 
> [attachment=23470:attachment][/B]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg, fay!! that's crazy!









i really hope thay catch that jerk. someone saw him, so hopefully they can ID him again and put the idiot away!! 

seriously.... do you live near a nuclear power plant or something to explain the rash of crazies in your area?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...that is just crazy!







I hope your insurance pays for your car. Also, I hope they catch this jerk!!! I am so sorry...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG! Fay! I agree with others - if someone saw the guy who did it then hopefully someone can identify him. Definitely call the police. I really don't understand most people these days...probably the reason we all love our dogs so much! Please take care of yourself, and be cautious.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Insane!!!

Fay I know your complex is a huge one-- I would be writing/calling the management company... the acts of violence around your house is out of control. They need to do something!

I hope they catch this guy. Be careful honey!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is horrible!!!!

Do you think it could be the parent or a friend of one of those kids?????

So glad you were't hurt.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Fay! That is just awful!!







I'm not liking the people in your neighborhood one bit! Take care of yourself! Ugh-this makes me so mad!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> omg, fay!! that's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr San Onofre Nuclear Power Plant is about 40 minutes away ??? but then again - it's 20 minutes away from me ...


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

OMGosh Fay!!!







How frustrating to go out and find that on your car, it must be very upsetting esp. with this kid situation going on. Grrrr. That was me saying "Grrrr" on your behalf







What's up with these hoodlums in your neighborhood?







I somehow suspect it's related to that kid and his posse. That is a paver similar to what we made Sprout's toilet area out of ... definitely not a random act, you know? Someone had to buy a paver or steal it and then lug it to YOUR car, so I hope you will talk to the cops and maybe someone will be able to ID the person who did this!!! 

Ugh. More "grrrrrr" on your behalf.







And hugs as well.







Come visit us in Maine if you want a break from the craziness.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=389859
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















.....sorry.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's crazy and not what I was expecting to see when I opened the post. Please be careful and stay safe.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Whoa--what the heck is that thing? It looks like a giant hamburger patty.[/B]










that's what I thought too. but it is a little heavier. It's a stepping stone from the garden right next to where I parked. so the guy just picked it up since it was just there. and he smashed the sides and the hood is dented too but it wont show in the picture and he kicked the sides and at last he throw that thing in the window. I'm not too upset it could have been worse. and I don't have any new cars because of these things. this one was my better car but it is 1990. I have another clunker too







. 

I called and I was surprised to hear that it only cost $160 to install a new windshield. I thought it would be in the thousands. 

good idea on the camera, we might get some to put around the house.

I was parked across the street in front of the neighbors house. maybe someone was mad at them for calling the cops. oh I forgot to say that the night before 1:00AM there was a graduation party and it got out of hand and cops came and helicopters and everything and handcuffed some people. this guy must have slept over and left at 5 am and that is when he did it. no one know who it was though just what he was wearing , there is no way they will catch him. he was about 18 years old maybe.

I definitely need a security shirt for sparkey









I did report it and they were going to take my report on the phone. I called back and said I want them to come over but they said we can't come over everytime. I said I don't feel safe and she said then move







anyway I told her there are wittinesses and foot print on my car so they finally send someone and this cop was only interested in other things, asking me questions about how to fix his router and download pictures to his laptop and computer questions. he was there 2 hours







I keep telling him to go to neighbor and he saw the kid and he kept changing the subject finally I went and got the neighbor and he told him everything. but I seriously doubt if he is going to look into it. at least the picture of his foot print may go in a computer in case he commit another more serious crime.

now the more upsetting thing is that I ran into KC again, the troubled kid. he was with his friends and one of his friends was talking about how to avoid going to jail and things like that. I was walking with my dad. I had the camera in video mode and I was trying to get what they are talking about and my dad keeps telling me hide the camera







but I think I got most of their conversation. I can hear words like kill, self defense, breaking into a house with a baby, jail, what in the world are they talking about. they are not even teenagers. I can't quite put everything together. KC wasn't talking at all just his friends teaching him how to stay out of jail. but i think they were teaching him how to do the crime in a way to get away with it or maybe not. I can't be sure. 

Oh boy I hate talking about these things here. I need to post some pictures of Sparkey and make fun video's . sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, Fay, it's hard being you! If it were me (I'm a wimp) I seriously think about moving, I mean aren't you scared? How stressful it must be just to go about your everyday life. Ugg









Move to the Jersey Shore - life is good here.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=389813
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Fayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (screaming now) ...... this is not unfolding very nicely. The comment about "then move" irritated me somewhat !!! - We all have the right to live where we are - we pay taxes - the police have a job to do and that is getting to the bottom of things - not coming over and asking computer advice. I am furious at this point. 

What is your poor visiting parents saying about all this ?

I am just speechless at this point and that's pretty hard for me to be. San Diego is meant to be a wonderful place to live but these people have moved in and are causing havoc in the neighbourhood.

I would seriously call a meeting with the homeowners association and bring all this up - who knows what has been happening to everyone else who lives there - co-incidence or not.

I am sure you pay hefty association fees - it's not all about keeping the pool and landscaping clean, you should have tough security and if there is a problem, the police should include this in their patrol a few times a day - make a presence and let's see if that will make a change.

Please Fay - tell your association NOW !! - don't wait.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=389967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's a great idea, to form a neighborhood watch or get your homeowners association involved. This is really creepy, Fay. (Although I'm not much older than you) the mother in me wants to hug you and Sparkey and protect you from these horrible, troubled kids. What environment could possibly do this to a 12 year old? Sometimes I think I lead a very sheltered life, even here in NYC.

I'm glad your dad was with you when you saw them. And I can't believe how cavalier the cop was. Asking you computer questions. I hope you sent him a virus.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Irritation about the "then move" comment is an understatement. I feel outrage for you Fay. I would have said, "EXCUSE ME? May I have your name please?" and then I would filed a complaint. That dispatcher should be reprimanded. (Loved the comment about the virus)

Just be careful Fay, we are here for you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Fay,

I have a sister that lives in San Diego... I am now so UPSET about it. Due to the way the Police spoke and treated you. WHAT IN THE WORLD? "we can't come over everytime"? OH MY GOSH! WHAT the heck IS their job then if not to take care of issues like this? OH Fay, I feel so awfully for you!

Yes, MOVE!

Melanie


----------

